# tarpon



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

does anyoneknow of any tarpon near dauphin isalnd


----------



## QPY3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Not to thread jack...but I have through the years heard that monster Tarpon inhabit the Bay. I have even read about this in many major fishing magazines, close to 200lbs. Heard this from many locals. G/L in your search....


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Pretty sure I hooked upin June about 1/2 mile west of Perdido Pass. We were catching Kings and I got bit about 75yds behind the boat and line was stripping off fast. The fish came out of the water about twice about 150 yards out then the line snapped. As far as around the Island, I've read numerous articles about Tarpon being caught around Navy Cove.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

im sure you could catch them in dalphin island by now. just get on the beach and ballon fish a live bait of some sort.

as for tarpon in the bay. yes there are tarpon in the bay. as for 200 pounds,i havent seen very many tarpon that would break 175 so 200 is pushing it and in the bay is really pushing it. they dont catch very many 200 lb tarpon in south florida and they have alot more tarpon down there than we have up here.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (8/17/2009)*im sure you could catch them in dalphin island by now. just get on the beach and ballon fish a live bait of some sort.
> 
> as for tarpon in the bay. yes there are tarpon in the bay. as for 200 pounds,i havent seen very many tarpon that would break 175 so 200 is pushing it and in the bay is really pushing it. they dont catch very many 200 lb tarpon in south florida and they have alot more tarpon down there than we have up here.


once again grasshoppa, do not speak of which you do not know...

200lb tarpon are caught fairly often in mobile bay (which is the bay i assume is in question?) 

they whack that 200lb tarpon ass in louisiana too.


----------



## QPY3 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have heard that Mobile Bay is one the best Super Large Tarpon fishing grounds. Whilst not the Quantity of the Boca Grande Run, "Our Bama" bay fishery is one the best big tarpon areas. Big Tarpon are very smart kritters, prob why you rarely see them but they are there. I have always wanted to spend the whole summer hunting them in the "bay"...maybe one day....lol....



Alabama State Record is 203lbs



























Quote--"_Tarpon. Numerous accounts ? both anecdotal and in early 20th Century publications ? indicate that tarpon were once prized and common gamefish in the Delta's Grand Bay, and perhaps Polecat and Chocalata, as well. Tarpon numbers appear to have declined throughout Mobile Bay, but populations persist in the lower half of the bay, and Steve Heath of Marine Fisheries notes that there has been "a great crop" of tarpon in the lower and middle bay this year. However, it now seems almost inconceivable that the freshwater Delta bays could have once been an important tarpon fishery, and there are no indications that tarpon are active there now. Heath notes that tarpon are quite conspicuous when they work the surface, and quickly draw a crowd of fishermen. Could salinity changes rather than turbidity or other factors (which we acknowledge would have also been significant) have inspired their retreat from the Delta? Heath says "they are definitely a salinity indicator." _---End Quote







Articles here about Big Mobile Bay Tarpon ----> Google is your friend



http://www.shallowwaterangler.com/features/0807_tarpon_fishing/


----------

